# Fault Code: 01332



## brandtson (Jun 14, 2007)

I've got a 01332 code, I searched and didn't find much help. The 16804 isn't a problem. What I'm wondering is what does the door control module handles (locks, locks & windows, etc.) and if there is a common fix (solder joints breaking, etc.). Car is an 02 gti 1.8t 5 speed.
Thanks in advanced

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine
Controller: 06A 906 032 LP
Component: 1.8L R4/5VT G 0007
Coding: 07500
Shop #: WSC 08284
9BWDE61J524018766 VWZ7Z0A3900646
1 Fault Found:
16804 - Catalyst System: Bank 1: Efficiency Below Threshold
P0420 - 35-00 - -
Readiness: 0000 0000
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes
Controller: 1C0 907 379 D
Component: ASR FRONT MK60 0103
Coding: 0021505
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Skipping Address 15-Airbags
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments
Controller: 1J0 920 906 J
Component: KOMBI+WEGFAHRSP VDO V02
Coding: 07232
Shop #: WSC 00000
9BWDE61J524018766 VWZ7Z0A3900646
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway
Controller: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway K<->CAN 0001
Coding: 00006
Shop #: WSC 00000
1 Fault Found:
01332 - Door Control Module: Passenger Side (J387)
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv.
Controller: 1C0 959 799 C
Component: 1J Komfortgerát HLO 0003
Coding: 00064
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio
Controller: 3B7 035 180 
Component: Radio NP2 0007
Coding: 00401
Shop #: WSC 00003
No fault code found.
End


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

A current version of VAG-COM would show the extra field information from the comfort control module in the Auto-Scan, since yours doesn't but also doesn't show codes for it just ignore the fault code since it's flagged intermittent too. This said, the question remains, do you have any problems with the door locks?


----------



## brandtson (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (Theresias)*

I don't have problems with the door locks, but every so often the window acts funny. Are the locks and windows integrated into one unit?


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (brandtson)*

Partly integrated, mind elaborating "funny"?


----------



## brandtson (Jun 14, 2007)

Sometimes when you hit the auto up/down button the window will go in that direction for a second then pause and the only way to roll it up is by holding the button or keep hitting the button until it's finally up/down.


----------



## dana vw tech (Sep 20, 2005)

*Re: (brandtson)*

Does it do the same thing from the RF switch? 
-if not I would suspect drivers window switch.
-if so I recommend checking the circuit breaker located at the bottom far RT of the relay panel. I saw a golf do similar things with only the RF door and not the LF ?? the circuit breaker was loose in the holder and making poor contact at times. (intermittent) Hopefully this is the case, much cheaper than a window module and easer than a wiring issue repair.


----------



## brandtson (Jun 14, 2007)

by rf I'm assuming you mean passenger front. I can't remember for the life of me if it happened on both sides. but thanks a lot for narrowing it down, otherwise I would've been running around picking through random wires. I'll take a look at it this weekend. one last thing what is the bottom far RT?


----------



## dana vw tech (Sep 20, 2005)

*Re: (brandtson)*

bottom of the relay panel (below drivers dash cover)
far RT position
should be a metal bodied "fat looking" fuse. it is a circuit breaker that powers window motors.
Yes LF = drivers, & RF = passenger


----------



## brandtson (Jun 14, 2007)

fantastic. thanks! i'll let you know how it goes this weekend.


----------

